# ***OFFICIAL*** Michael Chandler vs. Derek Campos Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Main Card*

*Lightweight bout: 155 pounds*


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't know much about Michael Chandler, but the way he stopped fighting in his last appearance tells me he's done.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

King Daisuke said:


> I don't know much about Michael Chandler, but the way he stopped fighting in his last appearance tells me he's done.


Tough to count him out after the tough fights he gave Alvarez including taking the belt from him at one point.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Chandler 100% completely dominated every second of that fight and finished early. Campos isn't in the same league as Chandler.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

That was fun


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Chandler was tossing that jab out but it was straight downhill for Campos after the first right from Chandler connected. After that it was right hand, right hand, got dropped, got picked up and slammed, then got choked.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Chandler looked great. He straight beat the tar out of Campos.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Chandler reminds me so much of chad mendes before he started working with Ludwig. A super powerful wrestler with crazy KO power but just doesn't have any setups or fluidity on his feet so he's forced to just rely on his speed and struggles when someone is faster than him. He really should find a high quality striking coach he'd be a top 5 guy for sure.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Good fight. Chandler looked fast! I enjoyed that fight


----------

